# ISIS Graffiti At Sydney School



## barryqwalsh

East Hills Boys High School has been defaced with threatening graffiti.

ISIS Graffiti At Sydney School audio 2GB


----------



## Rikurzhen

"Diversity is our strength"


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

"Heyyy dood"
"What dood?"
"I am soooo wasted, dood"
"Oh man, like me tooo, dood"
"Man that's some great shit dood"
"Yea dood"
"Hey dood!"
"What dood"
"I got a great idea, dood!"
"Like what, dood?"
"Let's go tag the principal’s wall with Isis graffiti, dood!"
“Oh fuck, dood! That’s a great idea, dood! Freak those fuckers out, dood.”
“Yea dood! We’re like so outta here, dood”


----------



## RandomVariable

Tom Sweetnam said:


> "Heyyy dood"
> "What dood?"
> "I am soooo wasted, dood"
> "Oh man, like me tooo, dood"
> "Man that's some great shit dood"
> "Yea dood"
> "Hey dood!"
> "What dood"
> "I got a great idea, dood!"
> "Like what, dood?"
> "Let's go tag the principal’s wall with Isis graffiti, dood!"
> “Oh fuck, dood! That’s a great idea, dood! Freak those fuckers out, dood.”
> “Yea dood! We’re like so outta here, dood”


That is some awfully pretty penmanship for a couple of high fuckers. The Islamic State in Iraq and Syria seems to have fans far and wide.


----------



## RandomVariable

That is also not "threatening graffiti". That is a recruitment poster on the side of a high school. "Want to join ISIS? Find the person who wrote that. Coming to a high school near you." Eighteen year olds make great fighters. When ISIS feels a few terrorist attacks on American soil will break America's will to get involved in the Middle East they will use them. We have pretty much blinded our own IC and replace officers sidearms with tasers. But our 2nd Amendment militia will be sure to protect us against a well trained, well coordinated terrorist cell. America's 'every man for himself'/'every man his own protector' is going to get us all killed.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

barryqwalsh said:


> East Hills Boys High School has been defaced with threatening graffiti.
> 
> ISIS Graffiti At Sydney School audio 2GB



Zzzzz....Be calling in phoney bomb threats to get out of finals next.


----------



## bianco

ISIS are coming...with their beheading knives etc...and the People are unarmed.
At least Americans can carry guns and shoot the jihadists when they try to kidnap and behead them in the streets of America.


----------

